# An Artificial *retractable* Foreskin - Video



## kldliam (Jan 7, 2006)

This video is amazing! I never knew that this product existed.

http://www.senslip.com/


----------



## bluetoes (May 12, 2007)

How bizarre!


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

Wow, that was wild.







:


----------



## tuansprincess (Oct 25, 2005)

I just honestly hope people don't point to this and say - see, the foreskin isn't so important. Look how easily they made a fake one!


----------



## grrr (Jul 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tuansprincess* 
I just honestly hope people don't point to this and say - see, the foreskin isn't so important. Look how easily they made a fake one!

In a country where medical students are told it's just skin, that's a distinct possibility.

I can't imagine that thing does much more than keep your man parts warm. It is not a mucous membrane. It does not work in "action". It has no nerve endings.


----------



## grrr (Jul 22, 2007)

Their video is a good anti-circ one







I am not just saying this because of the womans sexy British accent either. It does a good job of explaining the removal of pleasurable nerves and the reduction of sensitivity in the glans.

Would it be insulting to get them for my friends? hehe


----------



## christifav (Nov 10, 2005)

I'm actually considering getting one for dh. My hope is that his penis sensitivity will improve and he will want to try restoration once he realizes the extent of what he's lost.

A "penis cover" seems a lot less threatening than outright asking him to restore. Restoration is a place he needs to come to on his own (if ever). I think I could market the "penis cover" to him under the guise of a sex toy. "Here honey, try this and see if our sex is better".


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

subbing


----------



## kldliam (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:

tunaprincess: I just honestly hope people don't point to this and say - see, the foreskin isn't so important. Look how easily they made a fake one!

As *grrr* pointed out, it's a FAR cry from the real thing. It's like having artificial lips I imagine. They may offer some protection from external abrassion, but there is no mucous membrane an it has no nerve endings.


----------



## Tinker (Mar 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tuansprincess* 
I just honestly hope people don't point to this and say - see, the foreskin isn't so important. Look how easily they made a fake one!

Or maybe they'll see it as look it's so important they have made prosthetic foreskin?


----------



## Khourtniey (May 3, 2007)

Looks like a condom to me...


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grrr* 
Would it be insulting to get them for my friends? hehe

Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh! Knock your self out. They'd love it!

I'm just kidding! I have know idea how another guy would respond to that! I'm just about to show my own dh this to see if he'd consider it.

Just like pp said, maybe he'll appreciate what its like for the glans to be covered and become more sensitive. He has a tugger but hasn't used it in over a year. And he has to be the one that wants to do it. I can't make him. I give him credit for his research and purchasing the tugger all on his own. He isn't motivated to use it.


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

Okay, my dh saw this and said, "That was fascinating!" He said the same thing you said grrr, "I think having the British accent explaining it all was very sexy"







Her British voice was sexy and it made the presentation attractive. He was flustered when he said that









He also said that this was the best education on circumcision he has ever seen. Nothing about "mutilation" or any guilt ridden "propaganda" that is normally associated with MGM awareness.(his words) "This would gain a lot of attention". The whole artificial skin was "weird". "It makes sense". "Its only $30 we should try it"


----------



## Yulia_R (Jan 7, 2006)

I think the video is absolutely awesome! This is the best anti-circ video I've seen so far. It explains and shows the harm done by circ so well and easy to understand!

I'm not sure how good their product is (whether it's breathable, etc.), but the video is just SUPER, IMO.
yulia.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

This is short and a good illustration of the function of an intact penis. However, one better is foreskin restoration. And of course, best is not being cut in the first place.


----------



## Keith Rutter (Jul 18, 2011)

As the owner of a numb penis, a disappointing sex-life since puberty, and I have not had intercourse since 2006, there is no point as I cannot orgasm now. I really hope that senslip does what the makers claim, although the video could also have included a sequence showing how the device is applied, as putting on the correct size has so far eluded me.


----------

